# memory width wrong in dmidecode (and lshw... in linux)



## davidoff (Feb 22, 2011)

This is likely a hardware problem but wonder if there is something else going on.  I switched to FreeBSD because I get occasional system crashes in linux.  I suspect a memory problem and find a memory width of 40960 bits (I thought 32 or 64 was right).

Output for one of the memory slots:

```
Handle 0x001F, DMI type 17, 27 bytes
Memory Device
        Array Handle: 0x001E
        Error Information Handle: 0xFF00
        Total Width: 40960 bits
        Data Width: 40960 bits
        Size: 2048 MB
        Form Factor: DIMM
        Set: 1
        Locator: J6G1
        Bank Locator: DIMM 0
        Type: DDR2
        Type Detail: Synchronous
        Speed: 1067 MHz
        Manufacturer: Unknown                                         
        Serial Number: 00000000
        Asset Tag: 00000000
        Part Number: 000000000000000000000000000000000000
```


----------



## Terry_Kennedy (Feb 23, 2011)

davidoff said:
			
		

> This is likely a hardware problem but wonder if there is something else going on.  I switched to FreeBSD because I get occasional system crashes in linux.  I suspect a memory problem and find a memory width of 40960 bits (I thought 32 or 64 was right).


What motherboard model and BIOS version is this?

I'm not seeing that error here (I checked 3 different motherboard brands on a variety of FreeBSD versions).


----------



## davidoff (Feb 23, 2011)

I get this problem in linux, too, using lshw and dmidecode.  Following is more dmidecode output:


```
# dmidecode 2.10
SMBIOS 2.5 present.
59 structures occupying 2848 bytes.
Table at 0x000EF590.

Handle 0x0000, DMI type 0, 24 bytes
BIOS Information
	Vendor: LENOVO
	Version: 5CKT46AUS
	Release Date: 03/20/2009
	Address: 0xE0A40
	Runtime Size: 128448 bytes
	ROM Size: 4096 kB
	Characteristics:
		PCI is supported
		PNP is supported
		BIOS is upgradeable
		BIOS shadowing is allowed
		ESCD support is available
		Boot from CD is supported
		EDD is supported
		ACPI is supported
		USB legacy is supported
		LS-120 boot is supported
		Smart battery is supported
		BIOS boot specification is supported
		Targeted content distribution is supported
	BIOS Revision: 1.46

Handle 0x0001, DMI type 1, 27 bytes
System Information
	Manufacturer: LENOVO
	Product Name: 9965A2U
	Version: ThinkCentre M58p
	Serial Number: MJ03560
	UUID: 00256424-D849-DE11-BB45-826A22AB9287
	Wake-up Type: Power Switch
	SKU Number: NONE
	Family: NONE

Handle 0x0002, DMI type 2, 15 bytes
Base Board Information
	Manufacturer: LENOVO
	Product Name: LENOVO
	Version: NONE
	Serial Number: NONE
	Asset Tag:                          
	Features:
		Board is a hosting board
		Board is replaceable
	Location In Chassis: INSIDE
	Chassis Handle: 0x0003
	Type: Motherboard
	Contained Object Handles: 0
```


----------



## Terry_Kennedy (Feb 24, 2011)

davidoff said:
			
		

> I get this problem in linux, too, using lshw and dmidecode.


Well, as the dmidecode(8) manpage says:

```
More often than not, information contained in the DMI tables is inaccurate, incomplete or simply wrong.
```



> ```
> System Information
> Manufacturer: LENOVO
> Product Name: 9965A2U
> ...


It looks like the latest BIOS for this family is 5CKT69A. I'd suggest a BIOS update if this feature is important to you. Of course, confirm that this update is the correct one for your machine type and whether it will have any other impact (good or bad) on your system.


----------

